# Hysteroscope, Laparoscope



## JDM1228 (Sep 12, 2008)

I would appreciate any help on coding the following surgical procedure:

1. Exam under anesthesia followed by hysteroscopy and dilatation and curettage (D&C performed after removal of hysteroscope). He does not specifically mention what he removed or excised, only that he removed the contents in the cavity that could be safely removed. His hysteroscope findings did state polyps. No mention of biopsy.
2. Abdominal Laparoscopy performed after #1. 

I came up with 49320 & 58563.

Thanks


----------



## bigredcag (Oct 1, 2008)

the hyseroscopy code i would use is the 58558 
removing cotents of cavity is part of the D&C gotta clean out what was removed/scraped
i question the laproscopy if nothing was done then you are correct with the 49320


----------

